# Brachyrhaphis roswithae



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

A short video of this breed that I've kept. This wild livebearer species isn't too friendly towards other fish. Unless the're sturdy and aggressive fish themselves. In this video there are still some friendly fish in there but have moved pretty fast to another tank. Because once those Brachyrhaphis roswithae got their self-confidence, they bit around. They had some barbs and guppies as dinner. They bit them in half. Best to keep them in a species tank. But they're oh so beautiful and interesting to keep.


----------

